# Surf rod shock leader



## Crunchakah (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey all,
I'm getting back into surf fishing and I have always tied to my metal shark leader or mono leader. However I read about a cast called pendulum cast. It gowns requires a shock leader of 50 lb mono twice the length as the rod. Does anyone have knowledge in this? Throwing big baits out this Saturday on surf side. 

14' spin cast 30lb big game 
10' Penn 309 30lb big game


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

basic surf castable shark set up: Terminal tackle: 2-3 foot wire leader with hook on the end. then a 300lb mono leader of 3 feet, with a sliding swivel to attach your spider weight to. Connections are all crimped. hang the hook onto the spider weight (make a fairly good sized loop on the crimp to the hook) to reduce the size of your payload for casting. 
On your reel, you've got your 30lb, then to that you would splice some 50lb mono (like w/ an albright knot, or slim beauty, maybe uni to uni, you can find what's recommended) and go like 6 wraps around your spool, thru guides and attached to your terminal leader. THis is the shock leader.
Good luck with the pendulum cast! it requires practice, and mine land in the same spot as a regular ole over the top cast (which clearly means i aint doing it right). seeing someone execute it is like watching an MLB player or pro golf swing. thing of beauty. 

30 lb is borderline for needing a shock leader in my opinion. I use 20lb test and 40 lb shock leader on a few rigs.


----------

